# eBay find Stuart Steam Hammer



## Jeff02 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just one more thing added to my to-do list, I was the high bidder last night on eBay.

Stuart Steam Hammer










Below Hammer was built by dparker and a GREAT hammer it is.
Thanks Don for the use of the vedio.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX-Gm6y70rg[/ame]


----------



## BAH101 (Jul 27, 2010)

So that was you!!!!! Just kidding, I lost out on one of those about 2 years ago. Got chicken at $200, then went and found out that was a really good price. 
Happy building


----------



## dparker (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeffo2:
So that was not you in the video, huh? I'm not sure if I should admit it was me or not, When I made it I wasn't sure I wanted to publish it because that is not what I sound like to me---What a hick I sound like.
I built this back in the 1970's and have it just sitting on the shelf after I saw how it worked I started looking for other mechanisms to build to learn a little about them.
My kit was quite a good quality and I did purchase the BA taps and dies and some ready made bolts I think it was from Coles Power Models when it was still owned by the Cole family in California.
Watch your fingers when you get it built, with sufficient pressure it can really give you a kick.
Have fun-------don--heading on vacation in a few hours so I will be watching for any progress on this when I get back.


----------



## deverett (Jul 28, 2010)

Good winnings. Enjoy building it.

I am almost certain there was a build article for the steam hammer in Model Engineer early 90s by (I think) David Piddington. Not much to go on I'm afraid, I got rid of all my old MEs when I moved to Ireland.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Jeff02 (Jul 28, 2010)

dparker  said:
			
		

> Jeffo2:
> So that was not you in the video, huh? I'm not sure if I should admit it was me or not, When I made it I wasn't sure I wanted to publish it because that is not what I sound like to me---What a hick I sound like.
> I built this back in the 1970's and have it just sitting on the shelf after I saw how it worked I started looking for other mechanisms to build to learn a little about them.
> My kit was quite a good quality and I did purchase the BA taps and dies and some ready made bolts I think it was from Coles Power Models when it was still owned by the Cole family in California.
> ...



Don, Great job on the Hammer and Video! Hop you didnt mind me using it in my post, I have added credits to you the builder.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 25, 2011)

I just picked up the set of castings for the Stuart hammer a few days ago on eBay ! Looks like all the pieces are there as far as I can tell from the blueprints. May be a while before I can get to the hammer though, but at least I've got the kit now !

There's also a set of plans for a shutoff valve and lubricator, but no parts for those. Hmmm.

Mike


----------



## Jeff02 (Jun 25, 2011)

So your the one,Glad it wint to a good home.

Your other Engine is on its way and I have inculded some Extra items hope you can use them.

Enjoy!!!!


----------

